# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Restaurants/ Bars

## iannation

Moderator - feel free to remove if I"m not allowed to promote but I run a FREE website similar to Zagats.com called www.iannation.com 

In my humble opinion it is a great source for restaurants and bar by neighborhood and genre. Read the info on the front page about how best to navigate it and feel free to write me with suggestions!

Ian

----------


## andynap

Looks great.

----------


## Theresa

Headed up this weekend.  This will come in handy!

----------


## marybeth

We're headed up the following weekend, thanks for the link.  I am a big fan of Chowhound as well for foodie recs.

----------


## LindaP

Looks very helpful and easy to navigate , Ian.....but I wish you would remove those rain clouds for saturday, as we are going to the Yankees playoff game!!!!  :)  LOL

----------


## onebigdawg53

> Looks very helpful and easy to navigate , Ian.....but I wish you would remove those rain clouds for saturday, as we are going to the Yankees playoff game!!!!  :)  LOL



I have my son's flag football game on saturday at 8:00 am and then we're off to the Far Hills Race Meeting - lots of fun but not in the rain.  It's going to be cold as well, so will need to imbibe enough anti-freeze lol.

http://www.farhillsrace.org

----------

